# BLUE RIDGE RETRIEVER CLUB



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

*Blue Ridge Retriever Club*

OPEN CALLBACKS FROM THE 1ST SERIES:

2,3,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,
27,28,31,32,35,36,38,40,42,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,
56,59,61,62,63,66,67,68,69,70,71,72

52 TOTAL


SORRY I DON'T HAVE ANY RESULTS FOR THE DERBY...BUT THEY ARE DONE I AM SURE BECAUSE I DID SEE THEM RUNNING THE LAST DOG.
________
Full melt hash


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Brenda,

Les Levering emailed to tell me that her Echo pup, Jezzie (I think handled by Mike Osteen) won the derby. That gives her 13 points and Newt's littermate (Sweets) has 20 +. Go team "Twin Pine"!!!

Vikki


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Whats going on with the Q???Katie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

2,9,13,23,36,38,40,44,49,50,53,61,63,66

14 TOTAL

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATER BLIND

6,7,9,10,12,16,17,18,19,30,34,35,37,38,39,41,43,44,46,47,48,53,59,60

24 TOTAL

REALLY DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE QUAL BUT I DONT THINK THAT THEY FINISHED
________
SUZUKI GSX1100F


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

2,9,13,23,36,38,40,44,49,50,53,61,63,66

14 TOTAL

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATER BLIND

6,7,9,10,12,16,17,18,19,30,34,35,37,38,39,41,43,44,46,47,48,53,59,60

24 TOTAL

REALLY DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE QUAL BUT I DONT THINK THAT THEY FINISHED
________
Buy silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

From Joan and Larry, second-hand, and very limited

Open:
1st: Alan w/ a Lab


Am:
1st: Bill Goldstein w/ a Lab 
2nd: Bob Willow w/ a Lab 
3rd Clint Joyner w/ a Lab 

I don't know anything more than that, but I figured I'd jump start the thread  

Bob


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Am:
> 1st: Bill Goldstein w/ a Lab


I think Bill won with his younger dog, Streak.


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*Q PLACEMENTS?*

ANYONE HAVE THE Q PLACEMENTS?  
THANKS


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

*Open*

Open Placements
1st 49 Cole O Betsy Madden H Alan Pleasant
2nd 9 Darla O Breck Campbell H Breck Campbell
3rd 40 Molly O Ken Neil/Brenda Little H Ken Neil
4th 38 Man O Clint Joyner H Clint Joyner
RJ 23 Joc O Kippy Swingle H Alan Pleasant
Sorry don't have other Jams


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Breck,


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

*Cole*

Congratulations Betsy,

I am glad he is still running well for you and moving up in the world.

He is a nice dog and with a good trainer - I miss him, but glad he is getting to do what he enjoys.

How is cash doing these days?

David


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Congrats Cole, Betsey, Alan, and David - you obvioulsy did something right when you were training the hound...when are you moving back here so you can have Tuey??


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thank you Bob, Darla has been doing fairly well.
That makes 13 All-Age Points for her since March.

Betsy's winning dog Cole was the real star in the Open. 

Good luck with you dogs at the Del Bay trial and hope you Chairman duties go smoothly.
Breck


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Open*

Here are some of the other Open Jams:
#63- DOC
#50- MEG
#44-TALON
#13- STRIKER

I think there was one more, possibly #2- GRIZZ

Congratulations to ALL Dogs and handlers.
Does anyone have the complete list of AM and Q dogs that finished?

David Barrow


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Open*



Southernman said:


> Does anyone have the complete list of AM and Q dogs that finished?
> 
> David Barrow


OPEN

1st Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden 
2nd Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell
3rd Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil
4th FC_AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water Kay and Clint Joyner 
RJ Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Marion Stroud-Swingle 
JAM Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman 
JAM	AFC Croppers Hit & Run Newt Cropper
JAM	FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow 
JAM Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice CGC David Barrow 
JAM FC,AFC Doctor Feelgood VI Bill Goldstein 



AMATEUR

1sr Dixie City Jam II Bill Goldstein 
2nd	FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow
3rd	FC_AFC Carolina"s Electrik Gypsy Clint Joyner 
4th Brink's Barracuda Bingo Steve Ferguson 
RJ Mocha Almond Jake Steven White 
JAM Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit Jeff Telander 

QUAL

1st Brink's Chocolate Candy Steve Ferguson 
2nd Cabin Branch Blind Faith MH Larry Mundy 
3rd Miss Effie Hess Woody Spong 
4th	Cabin Branch Microchip MH Larry Mundy
RJ Classic's Lady Jasmine SH Kevin and Pam Hansen
JAM Born To Do Alot Phil Calton 
JAM Contrails Tailspin, JH Dave Opseth
JAM Premiers RSK Powerstroke Marion Stroud 
JAM	Solum Deuce of Walensis Jennifer Wallace 
JAM	Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp Milly B. Welsh 
JAM	Day's End Southhaven's Roll'N Stone Michael 
JAM	Chances R Takes A Licking MH Jason Myers/John Gianladis 
JAM	Sweetwater Lilly Carter Bundy
JAM	Goose Creek's Fetch'em up Canton MH Linwood O'Briant 


DERBY

1st Fern Cobble's Jezebell Les Levering 
2nd	Chances R On The Road Again John Gianladis 
3rd Habwoods Do It My Way Jo Janis Bertelsen 
4th Just "M" Betty Weidman 
RJ	Cropper's Good & Plenty Newt Cropper
JAM	Brassfire's NY Fireman Tom Peters 
JAM	Contrails Supercell Dave Opseth


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Open*



jeff t. said:


> JAM Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit Jeff Telander


Congrats Jeff! 

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Open*



Breck said:


> Open Placements
> 1st 49 Cole O Betsy Madden H Alan Pleasant
> 2nd 9 Darla O Breck Campbell H Breck Campbell


Way to go Breck, looks like Darla is hitting on all cyclinders! 8)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Derby JAM.. Golden Retriever, Brassfire's NY Fireman ** .. "Truck" and Tom Peters


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Open*



FOM said:


> jeff t. said:
> 
> 
> > JAM Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit Jeff Telander
> ...


A big WooHoo from here too!!  

Andy


----------

